# Telling dreamweaver to remove address bars and toolbars from new window?



## Lt Major Burns (May 1, 2006)

for my webpage, i have made it so that the video elements are played in a seperate window, which is exactly what i want.  i've also got dreamweaver to resize these windows so that that they match the dimensions of the content (roughly 320x240)

however, i'm not sure how i can get rid of the toolbars/address bars etc by default, so that the only remaining clutter is the title bar, similar to the HSBC internet banking window, or the bbc video player page.

how would i do this?


----------



## Natobasso (May 1, 2006)

Some good code is here for removing or adding various aspects of the toolbar in a pop up window:

http://www.frontpagetalk.com/forums/m_43106/appid_/p_/mpage_1/key_/tmode_/smode_/s_/tm.htm#43106


----------



## Lt Major Burns (May 2, 2006)

i've looked through all the sources for all those types of pages, and i still can't find anything that works...  any ideas? 

it's just the html code for telling the browser to not show the toolbars and addressbar, much like this pop up here:

http://www.graphicalfuzzball.co.uk

also, i notice, that the size of the window is fixed, the zoom button is disabled, as too, i assume, would the maximize button in windows.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (May 2, 2006)

In Dreamweaver, instead of making a regular link, highlight the text or image that you want to be the link to the new window.  Under the "Behaviors" window, click the plus sign to add a new behavior -- select "Open Browser Window".  In the resulting window, you will have options like removing/adding the button bar, status bar, etc.  You can also give the window a specific size here as well.


----------

